# Got a stud on Conroe



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Caught this biggun under the lights on Conroe....


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

That sure is a large mouth!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

That is an awesome fish! What'd you get it on? Coincidentally, my biggest came at night under the lights with a crappie tube on a 1/32 oz jighead on 4 lb test in the snow (valentines weekend of 2004 in NE Texas). It went over 8. Thought I hooked a log until it moved.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*HECK YEA, BUT WHAT DID HE WEIGH....?*


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch, the lights on Conroe this time of year can be pretty good for fishing.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great lookin' LMB ...Congrats!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Caught it on a Catch 2000 while trying to get a few hybrids......just under 9 lbs!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats on a nice fish!

-LP


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Wowzers! Nice job thats a great looking fish!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice going! Toad for sure!


----------



## Spider Wire (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice cAtch


----------

